# Tonight’s $20 CL Score



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Fell on a huge shop of tools tonight answering an ad for some router bits with way too much to want or buy - a lifetime of items for woodworking, machining, carpentry, welding - you name it. Was shown around and scored the clamps you see here - but the more curious items were a small box of bits that I was told some are for a CNC machine. The ones that go onto a shaft (not included in the sale) are available to anyone who wants them for the price of shipping. I’ll even pay that if you don’t live in Hawaii or Alaska, but tell me what you know about the shafted ones, if you can.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

and you don't even feel guilty.. eh...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Those look like an old set of Craftsman HSS bits that I had at one time there is a separate 1/4" shaft that has a threaded end and a hex hub. the cutters are interchangeable ,and the cutters are threaded on top for that pilot with the screwdriver slot in it in the far right of the back row. there are different pilot diam that go with the set. The instructions on the lid show exactly what I am talking about. The whole set is HSS,no carbide. I hope you didn't pay too much for them, It is not worth much for todays use those buts dull pretty fast and burn the wood from the heat.
If it wasn't included, this one might work, the cutter screws onto the threaded nub and the pilot screws into the cutter.
https://www.amanatool.com/47611-thr...-28-nf-dia-x-1-4-height-x-1-4-inch-shank.html
Herb


----------



## mbrun (Jan 12, 2020)

Herb Stoops said:


> Those look like an old set of Craftsman HSS bits that I had at one time there is a separate 1/4" shaft that has a threaded end and a hex hub. the cutters are interchangeable ,and the cutters are threaded on top for that pilot with the screwdriver slot in it in the far right of the back row. there are different pilot diam that go with the set. The instructions on the lid show exactly what I am talking about. The whole set is HSS,no carbide. I hope you didn't pay too much for them, It is not worth much for todays use those buts dull pretty fast and burn the wood from the heat.
> If it wasn't included, this one might work, the cutter screws onto the threaded nub and the pilot screws into the cutter.
> https://www.amanatool.com/47611-thr...-28-nf-dia-x-1-4-height-x-1-4-inch-shank.html
> Herb



Agree on the HSS. I have two sets of those; one I purchased when I started wood working in the 80s, and one was my fathers. Today I only use carbide bits and think I continue to hold onto these HSS versions thinking ‘maybe someday one of these will come in handy’. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

mbrun said:


> Agree on the HSS. I have two sets of those; one I purchased when I started wood working in the 80s, and one was my fathers. Today I only use carbide bits and think I continue to hold onto these HSS versions thinking ‘maybe someday one of these will come in handy’.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well aware of the difference between carbide and HSS materials - the clamps were the real buy here, especially the two Besseys. But I will use the nearly new bits at some point, maybe on softwoods only.

Feel guilty, Stick? I did them a small favor - it will take them years to sell off what is in their possession, much of which has real value. I’ve learned to offer half of what someone wants and work from there on a price. Sobers up the seller quickly as to the real value of used items they aren’t going to use themselves. If I see hardship, I willingly pay the asking price.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Never mind the router bits. Look at the great clamps that he got too. They alone are worth way more than $20. If only one use is made of the router bits, he got a great deal anyway.

Charley


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

CharleyL said:


> Never mind the router bits. Look at the great clamps that he got too. They alone are worth way more than $20. If only one use is made of the router bits, he got a great deal anyway.
> 
> Charley


Thanks Charley - it was a good find and I have two Bessey clamps I would otherwise never likely own.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Nicely done. For some reason those types of sales never happen when I'm around. &#55357;&#56850;


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

JFPNCM said:


> Nicely done. For some reason those types of sales never happen when I'm around. ��


They’re pretty rare here too - gotta keep a Regular check on CL to catch ‘em when they come up. Bought used saws (TS, bandsaw), including three 50’s/60’s DeWalt radial arm saws, on the local CL - really rare to see around here but got great deals on them all. Just find items in good condition is hard enough. Plenty of junk being offered...


----------



## dman2 (Sep 4, 2019)

Herb Stoops said:


> Those look like an old set of Craftsman HSS bits that I had at one time
> https://www.amanatool.com/47611-thr...-28-nf-dia-x-1-4-height-x-1-4-inch-shank.html
> Herb


I have that set! Herb is correct-- I bought those in the '70's and still have them. I actually used one a month or so ago and -- boy, did it burn! Luckily, it was just a fun project. I guess I'm just sentimental...


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

dman2 said:


> I have that set! Herb is correct-- I bought those in the '70's and still have them. I actually used one a month or so ago and -- boy, did it burn! Luckily, it was just a fun project. I guess I'm just sentimental...


I have the exact same set. I bought them with my first router. I know they're still around somewhere, buried in the mist of time past. How things have changed.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I think it was Vermont American that made bits with separate shafts too.


----------



## Bruce Whitney (May 2, 2010)

I too have a very similar set that I've held on to over the years. And yes, it does occasionally come in handy. Just last week actually!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If I remember correctly those bits could be screwed on upside down which I think put them in opposite rotation mode. The idea was to reduce cost so that the bits were cheaper without an integral shank but they also developed fatigue after being used so much. I know I had at least one shank snap in half on me. Like Brian said, I have also used them on rare occasion over the years.


----------

